

Apps Are Dead. The “Platform Boom” Is the Next IT Gold Rush - JacobAldridge
http://rosshanson.com.au/2015/07/29/apps-are-dead-the-platform-boom-is-the-next-it-gold-rush/

======
kleer001
A bit of this is apparently over my head, but I'd love to get other's
reactions or tl;drs as it seems kind of timely and important for tech and
business.

